# emerge -e world bricht ab

## Rikyu

Ich kann kein emerge -e world laufen lassen ohne das es abbricht.

Bei einigen Paketeb bekomme ich den fehler das die Checksumme des Paketes nicht mit der im Portagetree übereinstimmt, das obwohl ich 

davor ein emerge rsync gefahren habe.

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Rikyu wrote:*   

> Ich kann kein emerge -e world laufen lassen ohne das es abbricht.

 

Scheint sich wohl um ein ähnliches Problem wie bei mir zu handeln, siehe

meinen Thread zu Emerg -p. Wenn das mehere bestätigen könnten wäre das interessant denn dann wäre es ein Bug.

----------

